# neoprene waders



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thinking of getting these kind of waders. does anyone use this kind ?how do u like them? are they warm?is there room to layer up under them?and i havnt wade before so any tips or advice on what else i will need would be greatly appreciated.



thank u bob


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

ya I do. And I love them. I actually have two pairs!! I have a pair of bone dry from red head and a pair of ultimate hunting waders from cabela's. Both are super warm. I only wear a pair of fleece wader pants under them normally. But you can layer under them need be. The only tips I have is when you wade move very slowly. I drag my feet almost so I am sure I have a frim footing. some people like to were belts but I don't. Also look at the size charts on them. I am 6-1 but I wentt with a stout model b/c my inseam is only like 32-34 inches long. But I were a size 13 shoe. And the regular model had a 36-38 inch inseam. hope this helps
good luck


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a pair of Simms neoprenes that I bought from Shortdrift. They're great. I agree, though, that you need to watch the sizing. It varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. Check the sizing charts carefully or, better yet, try them on before you buy them.

When I got mine, I had never waded before and was going through the same thing you are now. Besides the difference between neoprene and breatheable, there is also the choice between boot-foot and stocking-foot. The boot-foot (with a boot permanently attached to wader) is convenient, but doesn't offer the support of a good wading boot. The stocking-foot is designed to be worn with a separate pair of wading boots. I think these are much better, and you can get a pair of good boots that fit perfectly and offer good support and traction (you can get rubber soles or felt soles with or without studs).


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for the info i wiil be wading for walleye .i figure ill need floating minnow bucket,stringer for fish,rod,and little box of jigs.do i need anything else?


thanks again bob


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You wont catch me out there with Neo's on.
Hunt or fish you cant beat them.
Try them on before buying and you will be a happy wader.


----------

